# Best single cylinder engines



## andyvh1959 (Jul 1, 2015)

Now that many single OHV engines are of Chinese origin, are there any good singles out there? Who makes the best overall single cylinder vertical shaft OHV engines in the 15 to 20hp range? I assume Honda makes good singles, but there HP range maxes out at 15hp right? 

I'm asking because I am interested in the Husqvarna articulated rider mowers and many of them use a B&S or Kohler single OHV engine. For the duty cycle I'd say any engine should be a pressure lubed design with a spin on oil filter. I used to own an Ingersoll lawn tractor with a 15.5 B&S Intek single. It always ran great but had no pressure lube or oil filter.


----------



## Groo (Jan 17, 2020)

It the splash lube the weak point when those mowers use the TuffTorq K46?

Its all very consumer grade.


----------



## andyvh1959 (Jul 1, 2015)

All the pictures I've seen of the Husqvarna articulated rider mowers show an oil filter on the engine. So I'd assume they are all pressure lubed style engines.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

Production in the 15-20HP, single-cylinder, vertical, market leans heavily towards Briggs and their Intek line.

About the only current model Kohler offers in that configuration/HP range is the 18HP KS5400. The older SV Series is their infamous "Courage". SV470, SV480, SV530 with that goofy V-shaped valve cover that leaks like a sieve.
http://www.smallenginewarehouse.com/searchresults.html?fq=(manufacturer_s:Kohler)&fq=(Cylinders_s:"1+Cylinder")&fq=(Horsepower_d:[18+TO+20.9})

Briggs on the other hand had their 310000 and 330000, series engines in that configuration/HP range and neither are pressure lubed.
http://www.smallenginewarehouse.com/searchresults.html?fq=category_2_s:Engines&fq=category_3_s:"Gas+Engines,+Vertical"&fq=(manufacturer_s:"Briggs+&+Stratton")&fq=(Horsepower_d:[15+TO+17.9}+OR+Horsepower_d:[18+TO+20.9})

Honda offers the GXV630 at 18HP, but it's a V-twin

Kawasaki doesn't offer a single-cylinder, vertical, in that HP range to my knowledge


----------



## andyvh1959 (Jul 1, 2015)

So the Kohler Command series is no longer in production as a vertical shaft engine? Or perhaps just in the sub-20 hp size? I have seen some equipment on FB Marketplace listing a Kohler Command as the power unit.

http://www.kohlerengines.com/engines/onlinecatalog/productDetail.htm?print=true&productNumber=Command PRO CV15/CV450

What about the Kohler Confident single? I have never seen one of these engines:
http://www.kohlerengines.com/engine...int=true&productNumber=Command PRO CV15/CV450


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

Kohler's best is their Command Pro Line(CV & CH). They still build both the horizontal and vertical configurations. It is a true "industrial" engine and the price reflects it.

The Confidant (ZT series) is a "homeowner" engine and not built nearly as stout as the Command Pro line.

Personally, I stay away from the SV's (Courage) and ZT's(Confidant) when I re-power customer machines. I like their KT's (7000 series), they seem to be pretty good engines at a reasonable price.

The Command Pro's have gotten pricey to rebuild. They changed pistons (A & B style). If the engine mics out to where you can go back with standard rings, good luck finding them for the older A-style pistons. You're forced to go back with a B-style kit (piston & ring). That usually runs about $110 per hole, so now you're into the price range of just automatically going to 1st over. The singles aren't bad, but the problem is finding a machine shop that can bore a V-twin at a reasonable price..... $400-$450 in parts & machining, plus 6-7 hours labor. You can pick up 24HP KT for around $850, with shipping, and they come with a 3 year warranty from Kohler.


----------



## andyvh1959 (Jul 1, 2015)

Thanks Bob for the details that make engine considerations logical and informed. Based on your details I'd feel good about finding a Husqvarna articulated rider with a properly cared for Kohler Command Pro engine.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

Just dropped a 44S977 Briggs 25HP on a customers Scag Tiger Cub. Replaced a Kawasaki 19HP FH series. $950 sitting in the driveway with the OEM Briggs muffler.

Only complications were had to install a remote starter solenoid and the Briggs runs the uni-choke, where the Kawasaki ran an actual choke cable.

Briggs fit on that Scag like a glove. The question becomes will it hold up like the Kawasaki.... Exact Kawasaki replacement engine was $1,695 and that 19HP FH was a little under-powered for that heavy of a z-turn.


----------



## andyvh1959 (Jul 1, 2015)

Interesting. The Briggs 44S977 on Amazon is $843. Amazon also has a 44N677 22hp Intek for $639. What is the big difference between the Briggs Professional and the Briggs Intek?

Good to know in general. I know my search for the Husqvarna articulated mower may also involve an engine upgrade. Possibly even a v-twin in place of the single. I can fab and weld the exhaust headers. So if I some day find the Husky and it needs an engine upgrade I have options.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

_"What is the big difference between the Briggs Professional and the Briggs Intek"?
_
Supposedly heavier main bearings and higher oil pump flow rate.... The 44*T*977 comes with the Cyclonic Air Filter set up for about $50 more, but the customer didn't want it

I saw that deal from the Briggs Store for their 44S977 on Amazon, but they wanted 2X more for the under-plane muffler I needed to fit that SCAG than SEW. 

SEW has the same price on the 44N677, but I just set up a dealer account with them this week, so they are going to be a tough to price to beat even on Amazon.

On most V-twin Briggs.... The above-plane muffler is MUF626. The below-plane is 696226. SEW carries that below plane as BS-Muffler-82 for $80. Most other people are $140-$150 for the same muffler.


----------



## andyvh1959 (Jul 1, 2015)

Heavier main bearings and higher oil pump flow make sense to improve durability. So for the residential lighter duty home owner an Intek engine with pressure lube should be a reasonable choice. But not all Intek engines are pressure lubed, as was the 15.5 Intek single I installed in my old Ingersoll lawn tractor.


----------

